# Aie Pepito.....................



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

This is little Pepito, he is now 5 months old, and I love him so, a nice reddish chocolate color with hazel eyes, and deer standing ears....

I had a older Chi named Tito him I had to put down, the latter part of Tito's life he enjoyed playing with Pepito... Once Tito passed, Pepito became very sad and lonely, it was strange how the death of Tito affected him.. I knew, He needed a partner again...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG he is adorable!!! Little Pepito - love his name too!!! He is like dark chocolate, isn't he?
I am so sorry about your chi Tito...
Welcome to chi-ppl!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Pepito is a cutie!
Sorry about the loss of Tito.
Yeah they do get depressed when they lose their siblings, wee souls.
So who is his partner you speak of? lol x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! Pepito is so sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! I am also sorry for the loss of your Tito.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the board. Aww what a little doll Pepito is. I'm so sorry about your loss of Tito. You mentioned a partner, are you getting a new little one then?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

he is stunning!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a cutie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! Bless his adorable little heart!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

he is so cute! x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome! Pepito is a cutie! I just love his color....


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you everybody for the compliments on my baby, his color is a gorgeous chocolate with a tint of red.... thank you also for the welcomes.....


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

very cute pupi love his name!!


----------

